# vacuum hose???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

were is the vacuum hose located on an 86 300zx turbo? need to know so i can hook up new boost guage. in advance thanks...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ummm there is a bunch of vacume hoses just pic one..

Preferably T off of one right next to the intake manifold


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> ummm there is a bunch of vacume hoses just pic one..
> 
> Preferably T off of one right next to the intake manifold






yes after i sent the earlier post i got under the hood and start goofing around, i got the guage hooked up and it seems to be working good. when the car is just idling the vacuum pressure is at 18 is this bad or just normal?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The higher the better , really. I pull 14-15 inches of vacuum up here at 5500 feet. Idle vacuum is a good indicator of general engine health , sounds like yours is about as good as it can be.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

thanks for the good news i was unsure whether or not i was needing to worry..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

sometimes mine runs at 20 or 22 psi (thats vacuum my friends


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> sometimes mine runs at 20 or 22 psi (thats vacuum my friends


You're about 50 feet under sea level down there , aren't you?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm lower so ha lol and damn my car always runs good Sucks to be 5000 foot above lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I'm lower so ha lol and damn my car always runs good Sucks to be 5000 foot above lol



Sucks even more for the poor NA cars. I love beating the crap out of cars up here that are normally 12 second cars or faster at sea level. :fluffy:


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Before I developed a tiny vacuum leak yesterday, mine pulls about 17-18 psi of vacuum in rural Ohio. Since the leak, I get about 14-15, so it's not bad yet. I can hear the damned leak whistling at idle and low throttle, but i can't find the stupid thing.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that might be your turbo whistling silly ass-hahaha j/k I dont even know if your car is turbo or not jake. HEY I HAVE A 19 GALLON TANK MAN!!! ALL MY SHIT WORKS TOO- that damn gauge behind the gauge and everything.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

It's great to hear your stuff works... i've been working on mine nonstop lately. Next up is a tranny swap, since my synchros are going out. 
Also, my car is a turbo, but the whine is a definite vacuum leak, as it is coming from the pass. side, i just don't know where yet. Plus, it only really happens at idle, and it hasn't even happened lately, now that i think about it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Heh you have a vacuum leak feel lucky. Last week I pulled my Z out of the garage for the first time in a week (last time I got the lawn mower out of the garage) to get the lawn mower out and as I put it back in I decide to use the A/C (I never use the A/C) and I get out of the car while it is idleing to sweep out the side of the garage the Z gets and I go get in the car like 2 minutes later and hit the A/C on high about 10 seconds later white smokes pours out from under my hood. One of my lines or a coil pack died on me and at first I thought I had an engine fire (until I turned off the car and it stoped instantly)but turns out my A/C commited suicide. 
Also I have a vacuum leak (I think) since my car idles at 1200 rpms (kind of nice hides the fact I have cams). Also this will be my first question on how to fix my car but all my manuals have left me stumped and I have never had to adjust the idle on my Turbo. I have read up on it and so far all the manuals say for non-turbo models only. So how do I adjust the idle on my 86 Turbo this has had me stumped? I want to see if maybe I can adjust it down just to see if I can fix it that way or if the issue really is a vacuum leak.And I know 700 +/- 50RPMs thats why I want to fix it since it is at 1200 heh.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

On your idle air control valve there is a plug that hides the idle adjustment screw. It is on the drivers side of the plenum. You have to drill it out or pry it out with a flat blade to access it. I can take a picture of it after work and send it to you if youd like. It should be in the haynes manual if you have one- I have both the haynes and the factory service manual so if you need to know anything dude, just let me know.-- You know whats wierd is that my car was totally on E last night and when I filled it up it only took like 16 1/2 gallons............


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah I have both the haynes and the 86 factory manual. They both say that it is for non-turbo models but I'll go check that. I haven't even looked at it yet since I am at work but I'll do that tonight since tomorrow is race school and then competition in Atlanta. Thanks for the reply; I'm sorry I asked a stupid question the manuals confuzed me lolz.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah and maybe take a pic of it pleaze.


----------

